# Cis relocation? ive searched



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

Has anyone relocated their cis? i have a worked 1.6 8v and i was thinking about moving the cis system forward ware the battery used to be, would making the tube that runs to the cis system to the intake manifold longer have any repercussions? Ive searched quite a bit and found nothing any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

It could produce a very slight delay in throttle response. If you keep the diameter of the tube reasonable inside diameter you could gain some low end torque with the tube being longer.

Where is the battery located now?


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

Batt is going to be in the rear, im thinking about just flipping the tube and putting the cis in the rear right corner of the bay, i can make some room, cut weld ect. Projects at a halt right now being that i bought a rifle and have been shooting alot, and i may buy another rifle soon .. im in no hurry to complete this project. Check my profile for the build thread :thumbup:


----------

